# Pompous Blue v Jewel Blue (With Sea Me SS is a bonus!)



## Pei (Aug 6, 2006)

Kind souls: Pls do a comparision!

Thank u =)


----------



## tattooednglossy (Aug 6, 2006)

here you go:
(sorry, no shadestick)


----------

